# 24 k Gold finish christmas ornaments



## flyfisherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi folks,i been a member of this forum for a while, but not posted any coments.I have a question about those 24 k gold finish christmas ornaments.Has anyone done this type of material before?I bought a few of those in local second-hand store.I wounder what would be a best way to process them.I was going to mix them with my gold filled lot and process with nitric,but maybe there is an easier way.What do you guys think?Thanks for any help.


----------



## butcher (Oct 23, 2012)

HCl/Bleach works very well to recover gold from glass or ceramic knick-knacks.


----------



## flyfisherman (Oct 23, 2012)

Hcl/Bleach would work well on glass or ceramic ,but how about gold on brass?These ornaments are 24 k gold finish brass.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 23, 2012)

Any thing decorative that won't experience wear is super thin. All they need is enough gold to make it look like gold and, unless they're idiots, they're not going to put on any extra. I would figure about 5 to 10 cents per square inch.


----------



## butcher (Oct 23, 2012)

I assumed it was glass christmas bulbs, if brass then I would go for the base metal and leave the gold as foils.


----------



## flyfisherman (Oct 24, 2012)

I broke few of them to see how thick the gold film is and it does not look super thin to me.Off course i could be mistaken.I mean they are thin ,but not that much thiner than 1/20 gold filled foils.But maybe its just optical illusion.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a few of these, I think they are from Hallmark? I planned on trying them in the sulphuric cell next time I process any plated material.

Jim


----------



## flyfisherman (Oct 24, 2012)

They are from different companies.Some of mine are pictures of buildings,some White House selebratory ornaments,ect.Few got enamel film on the surface.Sulfuric cell would be probably chiper than nitric bath.


----------



## liame (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello there,
Can somebody tell me what is the *24 k Gold finish Christmas ornament*?
Thanks in advance


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 15, 2017)

It is just gold plated Christmas ornaments.


----------



## eaglewings35 (Sep 15, 2017)

I processed quite a few of these. I bought sheets of these as rejects. And yes they are really thinly plated.
I used a sulfuric cell, that was the easiest way, fastest and cheapest too.


----------

